

 Review my Startup DomainMatcher.net  - mayava
http://www.domainmatcher.net
Hey guys. I'm trying to evaluate whether domain sellers or investors would be interested in working with an intermediary that facilitates alternative payment options, like offering a buyer lease-to-buy terms on a domain they can't afford to buy outright. We've already got a lot of interest from the buyer side, particularly from founders and advertisers, and are curious to know if sellers can be persuaded to come on board. If you know any domainers or domainer mailing lists, feel free to forward this link.
======
sid6376
I tried signing up a couple of times. Somehow i could not. Everytime i tried
to click on signup it just kept selecting 'recent additions to our inventory'.
I tried on both firefox 4.0 and chrome. Is there a bug?

